# My 1st corpsed bucky head WIP



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok so, Im new to the forums and new to haunting. Last year was my first year and my setup is no where near some of the folks on here. I am trying to learn how to make my own props instead of using all store bought, commercialized props. This is my first bucky head to corpsify. Its still a work in progress. Here are a few pics. Im hoping to have it finished up soon but need to figure out what I am going to do as far as painting it goes.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Just realized that I posted this to the wrong forum. Sorry.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

It looks like you're off to a great start. When I paint I usually put down a coat of black spray paint (the cheap kind and be sure to tape over the areas you don't want black). Then I personally think that dry brushed cotton balls and latex look freakin' awesom. They pick up the coloer well and there area lots of cuts and crevices the will keep the black. Whatever color you put down as you base should be darker than the dry brush color. If you go to my home page and check out the pics - most were done this way.

Have fun and PM if you get stuck. I love this stuff.

One more thing. I use hard foam skulls that I order online for about $5 each. I'll send you the link if you're intersted.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words! I am finding that there is ALOT you can do with latex and cotton.

Is there a link to your website here? Also what is dry brushing? I am a total newb to anything artistic. I'm 36 and have never been artistic so I dont know jack about anything. I did take art in 10th grade but it was only a 1/2 credit and a long, long time ago. I do love this stuff though and it seems to get me thinking in a creative manor. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I myself prefer gel stain.. comes in variety of colors 

your head looks good so far though


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

You're off to a GREAT start if you're just beginning!!! It's taken us YEARS to amass our amount of Halloween items!! Have no fear, it is a disease that never lets go!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a very good start ... way to go!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the kind comments!

Beth...I am diseased for certain. People think Im wierd because I get so into holliday. I dont care what they think though. Im having fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DaGhoulies said:


> Also what is dry brushing?


Here is a definition courtesy of wiki:

Drybrush - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/Filerybrush_stroke.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ec/Drybrush_stroke.jpg/180px-Drybrush_stroke.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/e/ec/Drybrush_stroke.jpg/180px-Drybrush_stroke.jpg

Basically, it means using a brush that is lightly loaded and brushing whatever it is you're painting with a light hand. What happens is, raised surfaces pick up the paint and are highlighted whereas low areas are missed and tend to keep the base color you used.

The other technique which gets at the low points in a sculpture is to brush on a diluted paint, then immediately dab or wipe to remove the paint from the raised areas.

Here's a picture of a papier mache corpsed skull I just did for Spooky1 that used both techniques:


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Roxy, thank you for clearing that up for me. I will definately utilize that technique when I am painting my zom-b head and hands. I have already constructed a hand using the pen casings, wire hangers, latex and cotton balls method. I will get a pic of it and post it to this thread as well. Thank you again for the info and the GREAT example to look at!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

I just took these pics and uploaded them to the forums. I actually made this hand last year. It was my second home made project. The first was "Bloody Buck" my version of the corpsed blucky. I found the method for using latex, cotton, bic pen cases, pvc and wire hangers from the mosters list of halloween projects. I cant remember the link from Monster list. As I worked on the hand I discovered a method for creating veins from latex left overs and utilizing them in the hand. I probably could have added more veins but would have had to have been a little smarter about what I was doing. Im actually so slow that I just now figured out what I should have done to make more without relying on left over, dried latex.

Here are some pics of the hand.










veins and wrist bone are visible in this pic


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Most excellent! The head and the hands both look great. The hand actually looks like the facehugger from Alien. Cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, those hands rock!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks to you both! 

Now that I look at the hand, it does look like the alien facegrabber.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a zombie alien facegrabber--na it looks great


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's looking pretty darn great! Nice work, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you both! Everyone here is so kind. I have been looking at alot of the awesome props that are being made here and I think there is a great forum running here. I am happy to be here, in a dark way. :jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That hand is awesome!!! Hands are still something that I have problems with - your's looks great!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Smiley! I think a big part of making the hand look right was wadding cotton and pinching it at the knuckle joints also using thin layers of latex to roll up and make the veins. Gotta remember those wrist bones as well! Mine was just a cotton ball that I didnt unroll.


----------

